# Грыжи и протрузии во всех отделах позвоночника



## booch (19 Фев 2014)

Добрый  день, доктора.  
У меня серьезные проблемы с позвоночником, в молодости занимался штангой без инструктора (становая, присед), сейчас 34 года и я стал разваливаться. 
Рост 180см , вес 84. 
Работа в офисе за компом, двигаюсь мало, все время на машине. В общем пошел к неврологу тк был дискомфорт в районе копчика, он выписал крем дип релиф и мовалис.
Направил на рентген. При сидении за компом появилась тяжесть в грудной клетке и стал ниметь мизинец левой руки. Я сделал МРТ шейного отдела: 2 протрузии по 1 мм  и 2 грыжи 2,8мм  и 3,2 мм
Был у двух неврологов в нашей поликлиннике, одна сказала что типа остеохондроз у всех и назначила мовалис и мильгамму. Далее пошел к другому неврологу он визуально сказал,что спина ему моя не нравится, ренген поясницы в 2-х проекциях показал, что незначительная стадия образования ОСХ с каким то уплотнением внизу.
Невролог сказал давай лечить сначала шею, по пояснице пока  мол жалоб особых нет(потом сделаешь мрт), боль за грудиной и боль за лопатками объясняет грыжами в шее. Назначил хондрогард 20 уколов и 3 сеанса элекрофореза с карипазимом).
Сказал молодой - должны - рассосаться, они мол не большие. Я весь на нервах последние 3 недели, не сплю и  не ем. Понимаю что загубил себя сам. Скажите что можно предпринять для лечения, если грыжи действительно во всех отделах?

Cимптомы на данный момент: 
Немеет мизинец и переодически боль в обеих руках кисти, желудок бурлит вечно, к вечеру появляется ком в горле с давящей болью в груди.При длительном сидении за компом также болит верх груди и грудь. Чешется пах или одна из ног. 
Осенью 2013 заболел на ровном месте пневмонией.
В общем полный набор.
В раойне копчика дискомфорт пропал.
Можно ли мне ходить пешком по парку по 30-40 минут и плавать, я этим продлю себе жизнь?
Спасибо за ответы.


----------



## La murr (19 Фев 2014)

*booch*, здравствуйте!
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме. Посмотрите, как это можно правильно сделать - 
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Врачи ответят Вам при первой же возможности.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (19 Фев 2014)

booch написал(а):


> в молодости занимался штангой





booch написал(а):


> Работа в офисе за компом, двигаюсь мало, все время на машине.





booch написал(а):


> и я стал разваливаться.



Эти явления безусловно связаны между собой. Так называемый комплекс бывшего спортсмена. И отсутвие инструктора тут совершенно не причем. Ослабели тренированные ранее мышцы, а всед за ними связки. Позвонки стали гипермобильны и стали появлятьс выпячивания МПД.



booch написал(а):


> Назначил хондрогард 20 уколов и 3 сеанса элекрофореза с карипазимом).


Все назначеное вам АБТ - Абсолютно Бесполезная Терапия.
Ждем снимков.


----------



## booch (19 Фев 2014)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Эти явления безусловно связаны между собой. Так называемый комплекс бывшего спортсмена. И отсутвие инструктора тут совершенно не причем. Ослабели тренированные ранее мышцы, а всед за ними связки. Позвонки стали гипермобильны и стали появлятьс выпячивания МПД.
> 
> 
> Все назначеное вам АБТ - Абсолютно Бесполезная Терапия.
> Ждем снимков.


 
Скажите если грыжи есть во всех отделах - сколько можно прожить?


----------



## doc (19 Фев 2014)

Работа в офисе и малоподвижный образ жизни, судя по всему, послужили главными виновниками плохого самочувствия.
Поэтому начните с организации рабочего места, эта тема на форуме поднималась неоднократно, посмотрите. Пешком ходить и плавать не только можно, но и нужно!
А вот надежды на хондрогард и карипазим будут напрасными. Попробуйте проконсультироваться очно у мануального терапевта по поводу лечения и комплекса упражнений.


----------



## La murr (19 Фев 2014)

booch написал(а):


> Скажите если грыжи есть во всех отделах - сколько можно прожить?


Какое-то у Вас неверное отношение к даному явлению,  *booch*!
Жить можно долго и счастливо! Меняйте образ жизни - начните правильно двигаться (ЛФК, плавание), больше ходьбы, а не сидения за компом или в автомобиле, посетите квалифицированного специалиста, который подскажет Вам тактику правильного поведения.
Не паникуйте! Всё, что Вы описали, не критично.


----------



## booch (19 Фев 2014)

Даже если есть грыжи во всех отделах , можно заниматься ЛФК и плаванием?
Я очень переживаю , у меня маленькая дочка и жена беременная..


----------



## La murr (19 Фев 2014)

booch написал(а):


> даже если есть грыжи во всех отделах , можно заниматься ЛФК и плаванием?
> Я очень переживаю , у меня маленькая дочка и жена беременная..


Не надо переживать - Вы такой счастливчик (детки - это счастье!).
Просто измените отношение к имеющейся проблеме и начните движение к выздоровлению!
Грыжи у Вас маленькие. Не делайте из их наличия трагедию!
Вы можете найти на форуме массу полезной информации по правильному поведению с таким же, как у Вас диагнозом.
Снимки разместите, не откладывайте - врачи аргументированно что-то дельное посоветуют.


----------



## егор 1 (19 Фев 2014)

booch написал(а):


> даже если есть грыжи во всех отделах , можно заниматься ЛФК и плаванием?



Грыжи, тем более если они не очень большие - это ерунда, ничего страшного в них нет. Физические занятия нужны обязательно - ими можно восстановить мышечно-связочный аппарат и жить долго и счастливо. Единственная трудность заключается в том, чтобы найти специалиста, который покажет и расскажет как делать правильно, какие упражнения, в какой последовательности и т.д. Неправильной физкультурой можно навредить и усугубить положение, правильной - восстановиться и практически забыть о проблеме. Но раз проблема пришла, к старому образу жизни возврата нет, даже когда восстановитесь, если опять "засядите" за комп или за руль, прекратите физические тренировки, все вернется обратно, рано или поздно.


----------



## booch (20 Фев 2014)

Всем добрый день.
Мучают боли в грудной клетке постоянно ,ком в горле вечерами, вчера когда чихал - очень отдало резью в правую грудь , когда хожу тоже болит. Непонятная работа желудка - часто икота , или отрыжка , бывает диарея. В спине между лопаток напряжение.
Боли нет когда только лежу на боку или на спине. Сделал вчера МРТ пояснично-кресцового отдела , все нормально , нет даже протрузий.
Врач мрт посмотрел мой недваний  снимок шеи (в кторый вошли 4 позвонка груди) и сказал что позвонки груди 4 шт без явной патологии. Остается 8 позванков. Могут ли это быть грыжи или в лучшем случае протрузии? Онемение пальцев почти прошло , вот боль и тяжесть в груди не проходит. Колю мильгамму , до этого колол мовалис.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (20 Фев 2014)

booch написал(а):


> Скажите если грыжи есть во всех отделах - сколько можно прожить?


На продолжительность жизни они не влияют.



booch написал(а):


> Могут ли это быть грыжи или в лучшем случае протрузии? Онемение пальцев почти прошло , вот боль и тяжесть в груди не проходит. Колю мильгамму , до этого колол мовалис.


Это мышечные триггерные боли. Не повод для паники. Массаж или мануальная терапия вам помогут выздороветь. Уколы бесполезны. Но снимочки все же желательно выложить.


----------



## booch (20 Фев 2014)

> Это мышечные триггерные боли. Не повод для паники. Массаж или мануальная терапия вам помогут выздороветь. Уколы бесполезны. Но снимочки все же желательно выложить.


МРТ грудного отдела я не делал, только собираюсь. При чем  тут мышечные боли, если постоянно болит грудь и верх спины жжет. Я возможно и пневмонией заболел из-за грыжи в грудном отделе.


----------



## егор 1 (20 Фев 2014)

booch написал(а):


> МРТ грудного отдела я не делал, только собираюсь. При чем  тут мышечные боли, если постоянно болит грудь и верх спины жжет. Я возможно и пневмонией заболел из-за грыжи в грудном отделе.



Проблемы именно в мышцах, забудьте Вы вообще про грыжи. Какой-то психоз у всех с этими грыжами. Грыжа - это "вершина айсберга", первопричина не в них. Устраните первопричину и все Ваши боли и жжения пройдут потихоньку, а грыжи останутся, но беспокоить Вас не будут.


----------



## booch (20 Фев 2014)

егор 1 написал(а):


> Проблемы именно в мышцах, забудьте Вы вообще про грыжи. Какой-то психоз у всех с этими грыжами. Грыжа - это "вершина айсберга", первопричина не в них. Устраните первопричину и все Ваши боли и жжения пройдут потихоньку, а грыжи останутся, но беспокоить Вас не будут.


У меня повышенное давление и повышенное сердцебиение и ком в горле частенько , грудь почти постоянно болит. Когда на боку не  болит. Я мог ее травмировать в зале , а сейчас последствия травмы , в виде грыж. Да и невролог сказал что позвоночник плохой. Плохая работа желудка , терапевт после выписки из больницы, подозревала панкреатит.


----------



## егор 1 (20 Фев 2014)

booch написал(а):


> У меня повышенное давление и повышенное сердцебиение и ком в горле частенько , грудь почти постоянно болит. Когда на боку не  болит. Я мог ее травмировать в зале , а сейчас последствия травмы , в виде грыж. Да и невролог сказал что позвоночник плохой. Плохая работа желудка , терапевт после выписки из больницы, подозревала панкреатит.



Сами грыжи такую симптоматику не дают. А вот нарушенная биомеханика, не правильная работа мышечно-связочного аппарата может. В зале скорее всего Вы нарушили мышечный баланс организма, вот Вас и "закрутило". То, что Вы "накачали" в зале надо держать на чем-то, а то на чем это надо держать, Вы не укрепили, вот и получилось, что сильные мышцы стали сильнее, а слабые по отношению к сильным слабее, мышечный дисбаланс, перегрузка каких-то сегментов, там грыжи повылазили, чтобы остановить "процесс обвала", организм отреагировал спазмами и т.д. Устраните мышечный дисбаланс, уравновесите работу мышц, уйдут спазмы и симптомы которые Вы описываете.
 ПС Что невролог подразумевает под словосочетанием ПЛОХОЙ ПОЗВОНОЧНИК?
 Я бы от невролога "держался подальше". Ну не их эта "тема". Не вылечишь эту болезнь таблетками.

Давление и сердцебиение вообще могут быть и не связаны с проблемами спины. А могут быть и из-за них.


----------



## booch (20 Фев 2014)

А что значит устраните мышечный баланс? Закачивать спину?
Невролог просто сказал когда был осмотр моего позвоночника. Что он ему не нравится.

Скажите кто знает. Могут ли протрузии в грудном отделе вызывать боли в груди и ком в горле? Либо это грыжи?


----------



## La murr (20 Фев 2014)

booch написал(а):


> Могут ли протрузии в грудном отделе вызывать боли в груди и ком в горле? Либо это грыжи?


Разместите снимки, пожалуйста, не откладывайте - будет наглядно видно, что с Вами, и доктора ответят обязательно.


----------



## егор 1 (20 Фев 2014)

booch написал(а):


> А что значит устраните мышечный баланс? Закачивать спину?



Нет. Сбалансировать мышцы по силе верх-низ, право-лево, глубокие и поверхностные мышцы. Мышцы попы, например, должны быть сильнее, чем мышцы поясницы, иначе поясница будет брать бОльшую часть нагрузки при движениях на себя и рано или поздно она начнет болеть и в конце концов при неблагоприятных обстоятельствах (резко наклонились, подняли тяжелое и т.д.) там появится грыжа. И в других отделах позвоночника тоже самое, по аналогии.


----------



## booch (21 Фев 2014)

Всем привет.
Сделал сегодня МРТ грудного отдела - там только остеохондроз.
Получается у меня только шея.
На данный момент меня очень беспокоит боль в грудной клетке, болит не переставая, к вечеру невозможно дышать. Давление к вечеру 140/80 - утром нормальное, был  на нервах думал везде грыжи, похудел , вешу 80кг при 180, сердцебиение учащенное. 
В детстве  ставили диагноз ВСД (один раз в школе в обморок упал.)
МРТ - шники говорят что шея не может давать такую симптоматику (говорил с двумя врачами) , болеть голова говорят может, неметь пальцы (что постепенно проходит), но не давить в грудь.
Говорят седрце...но я лежал осенью с пневмонией - и делал и эхо и узи - все в норме , в родне сердечников нет.
Последствия пневмонии...но в декабре меня слушал терапевт и хрипов не было, в январе кровь сдавал из пальца , cоэ в норме - как и все остальное..
Подскажите плиз ..кто знает, куда копать?


----------



## егор 1 (21 Фев 2014)

booch написал(а):


> Подскажите плиз ..кто знает, куда копать?



Могут быть такие проявления "от спины", так сказать. И не обязательно там должны быть грыжи. Самый простой путь - попейте успокоительных. Проблема не решится, но симптоматика уменьшиться. У Вас "панические атаки", это не редкость при наличии проблем со спиной. Хотя могут быть и другие причины. Если "кардинально" решать проблему - то это долго, трудно, во многом придется разобраться самому, но возможно это сделать, при наличии серьезной мотивации.


----------



## booch (21 Фев 2014)

егор 1 написал(а):


> Могут быть такие проявления "от спины", так сказать. И не обязательно там должны быть грыжи. Самый простой путь - попейте успокоительных. Проблема не решится, но симптоматика уменьшиться. У Вас "панические атаки", это не редкость при наличии проблем со спиной. Хотя могут быть и другие причины. Если "кардинально" решать проблему - то это долго, трудно, во многом придется разобраться самому, но возможно это сделать, при наличии серьезной мотивации.


 
Так грыж то в спине нет , только в шее..
Вот я и хочу разобраться , кстати да - паникер стал жуть...Раньше никогда таким не был.


----------



## егор 1 (21 Фев 2014)

booch написал(а):


> Так грыж то в спине нет , только в шее..



Отсутствие грыж не означает отсутствие проблем. И наоборот.

Шейный отдел - продолжение грудного, а грудной - поясничного и т.д. Раз где-то возникла проблема - допустим в шейном отделе - это означает, что проблема есть во всем организме. Нельзя рассматривать шею отдельно от остального организма.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (21 Фев 2014)

booch написал(а):


> При чем  тут мышечные боли, если постоянно болит грудь и верх спины жжет.


И тем не менее это именно они, мышечные боли. Любой мало-мальски грамотный мануальный терапевт с этим легко разберется.


----------



## booch (22 Фев 2014)

Посмотрите заключение мрт по шейному отделу позвоночника

снимки


----------



## Фотиния (22 Фев 2014)

booch написал(а):


> Посмотрите заключение мрт по шейному отделу позвоночника


Загрузите, пожалуйста, снимки непосредственно на форум https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/


----------



## La murr (22 Фев 2014)

*booch*, у врачей форума нет времени и возможностей работать с архивами, скачивать файлы...
Разместите снимки в своей теме. Вы же видите на примере других пользователей, что сделать это возможно.


----------



## booch (22 Фев 2014)

Снимки:
    

Уважаемые доктора - прокомментируйте, пожалуйста, мои фото шеи и заключение.


----------



## booch (24 Фев 2014)

Всем привет. Прокомментируйте мое МРТ, плиз. Нужна ли мне операция?

*Леонид Михайлович*,  прокоментируйте плиз мои снимки и заключение МРТ.


----------



## Фотиния (24 Фев 2014)

booch написал(а):


> Всем привет. Прокомментируйте мое МРТ, плиз. Нужна ли мне операция?
> 
> *Леонид Михайлович*,  прокоментируйте плиз мои снимки и заключение МРТ.


Ссылка на Вашу тему дана Леониду Михайловичу. В будущем можете обращаться к врачам напрямую через личные сообщения или задав вопрос на странице профиля специалиста.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (25 Фев 2014)

booch написал(а):


> прокоментируйте


Разверните снимки вертикально.


----------



## booch (25 Фев 2014)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Разверните снимки вертикально.



Модератор: снимки перевернуты

Был в разных местах , кто то мануальную терапию предлагает , кто то блокады афлутопа , кто то переделать мрт , кто то физические упражнения + пиявки.
Голова кругом - а лечение нужно уже начинать. Под нож ложиться не хочется...тем более шея..
На данный момент беспокоят гловные боли то височная область и иногда затылок , периодически онемение в пальцах левой руки (ночью особенно), правая как бы побаливает где кисть,  напряженность в самой шее. Какие то непонятные симптомы , где копчик и где ступни ног.


----------



## doc (25 Фев 2014)

Начните с мануального терапевта, это самый реальный путь к нормальному самочувствию.


----------



## booch (25 Фев 2014)

doc написал(а):


> Начните с мануального терапевта, это самый реальный путь к нормальному самочувствию.


А вы мое мрт видели? и снимки? Я боюсь, что мне хуже станет

Сделал еще рентген шеи с функц пробами , там есть смещение 2 или 3 позвонков , на 2-3мм , диагонз остеохндроз 1-2 стадии , нарушение статики и что то по поводу спондилеза.
Врач невролог сказал что надо сделать блокады афлутопа 3 блокады (22 тр-вместе с их лекарством) и мне станет легче на три- шесть месяцев , потом нужно повторить. Сказал купить ортопедический стул для работы за компом. Плавать нельзя , ходить не долго. Снимок мрт не очень четкий , но сказал что ни один нейрохирург не возмется делать операцию из за 2 мм-3мм
мм. Я боюсь пропустить миелопатию , и когда что нить отрафируется..Он сказал что - берут на операцию на шею - когда под себя люди ходят. В общем я не знаю. Посовейтуте люди добрые.. Еще возможно ли непонятные ощущения в ногах и копчике - быть связаны с меилопатией? Нашли же только в шее грыжи..

Рентгенография. Шейного отдела позвоночника в прямом и боковой проекциях ФРИ
На рентгенограммах шейного отдела позвоночника в двух проекциях с функциональными пробами ось сохранена. Физиологический лордоз в верхних сегментах выпрямлен , в дистальных сегментах выражен. Снижена высота тел С 4,5 без нарушения структуры , вероятно, вариант развития. Высота межпозвоночных дисков снижена в задних отделах на высоте лордоза. Имеются задние краевые костные разрастания. Начальные проявления артроза унковертебральных сочленений. На ренгенограммах с фунуциональными пробами при сгибании отмечается задниее смещение С3,4,5 на 2-3мм. на величину остеофитов. При смищении устраняется.
Заключение: Признаки шейного остеохондроза 1-2 стадии. Не исключено развитие нестаьильности в сегметнах с3-5.


----------



## La murr (25 Фев 2014)

Снимки ренгеновские покажите, пожалуйста, докторам.


----------



## booch (25 Фев 2014)

Нет возможности пока загрузить.


----------



## AIR (25 Фев 2014)

Как же я смогу прокомментировать снимки, которых нет... Постарайтесь всё же выложить снимки с пробами. А МРТ и так ясно описано..   
Я в этом очень сомневаюсь, но с другой стороны, у каждого свои методы лечения...
Чтобы сказать более конкретно нужен осмотр врача... Поэтому выскажусь предположительно - скорее всего проблему можно убрать с помощью мануальной терапии , но "поковыряться" придётся и результат очень зависит от квалификации врача... От неврологического лечения результат будет не самый лучший и более временный... Так что, моё мнение, к мануальному терапевту..


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (26 Фев 2014)

На снимках нестабильность ШОП. Обратитесь к квалифицированному мануальному терапевту.


----------



## booch (26 Фев 2014)

Вчера был в центре дикуля на пресне , зав. мануальной терапии Лушев Николай Евгеньевич , смказал что 10 сеансов и боли уйдут  , типа будет кровоток и грыжи сами рассосутся. Невролог сказала что ЛФК , Физио , и мануальный терапевт ( только мануалка 25 тр -10 сеансов) Не сделают ли  меня инвалидом эти мануальщики?...Или блокады лучше сделать Алфлутопом?


----------



## La murr (26 Фев 2014)

*booch*, обратитесь к доктору Рудковскому - выбор мануального терапевта принципиален. 
https://www.medhouse.ru/members/455/


----------



## booch (26 Фев 2014)

Жутко болит голова в височной части - прям давит...с каждым днем все больше и больше. Сегодня записан на блокаду алфлутопа , подскажите поможет ли? Сил терепть уже нет - надо начинать хоть какое то лечение.. Карипазим физио или сделать блокаду? HELP!!


----------



## booch (26 Фев 2014)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> На снимках нестабильность ШОП. Обратитесь к квалифицированному мануальному терапевту.


Подскажите , у меня непонятные ощущения в ногах. Видно ли по снимкам - есть ли давление на спинной мозг?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (26 Фев 2014)

Что алфлутоп, что карипазим - бесполезные препараты! Вам уже подсказали к кому желательно обратиться.


----------



## booch (26 Фев 2014)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Что алфлутоп, что карипазим - бесполезные препараты! Вам уже подсказали к кому желательно обратиться.


 Владимир подскажите плиз , не видно ли на моих снимках компрессии спинного мозга? делал на 0,4 тесла (врач направил((


----------



## La murr (26 Фев 2014)

*booch*, Вы упорно игнорируете рекомендации специалистов. При очном осмотре врач - мануальный терапевт сможет объективно оценить Ваше состояние.


----------



## booch (26 Фев 2014)

La murr написал(а):


> *booch*, Вы упорно игнорируете рекомендации специалистов. При очном осмотре врач - мануальный терапевт сможет объективно оценить Ваше состояние.


Я уже не раз ходил к мануальным терапевтам - последний раз вчера и к неврологу и к мануальщику.  Все говорят что рефлексы в норме.(и операция не нужна) Но я боюсь пропустить миелопатию. Снимок паршивого качества (тесла 0,4) и там не фига не видно. какие то непонятные симптомы в ногах , в ступнях и коленах..


----------



## La murr (26 Фев 2014)

*booch*, отсылаю Вас к своему посту, так как остаюсь при своём мнении - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21236/page-2#post-193794
Обращаться следует к профессиональному доктору.


----------



## егор 1 (26 Фев 2014)

booch написал(а):


> Я уже не раз ходил к мануальным терапевтам - последний раз вчера и к неврологу и к мануальщику.  Все говорят что рефлексы в норме.(и операция не нужна) Но я боюсь пропустить миелопатию. Снимок паршивого качества (тесла 0,4) и там не фига не видно. какие то непонятные симптомы в ногах , в ступнях и коленах..



Боли в ногах могут быть (и скорее всего так и есть) мышечного характера. Афлутоп от этого не вылечит ( ну если только Вы не поверите в его пользу непоколебимо).
 Вам надо успокоиться прежде всего, ничего страшного с Вами не происходит, состояние многих людей на этом форуме было в сотни раз хуже Вашего, и ничего, все живут и поправляются.
 А когда успокоитесь, спокойно перечитайте еще раз те советы которые Вам дали. Разберитесь в ситуации и примите решение, как Вам поступить.


----------



## booch (28 Фев 2014)

МРТ:


----------



## doclega (4 Мар 2014)

Здравствуйте. Снимки диагностике не подлежат.


----------



## booch (17 Мар 2014)

Добрый день.
Мучают головные боли и усталость.
Cделал повторные мрт (1,5 тесла) - грыжи теперь 3 (было 2 протрузии и 2 грыжи).  одна 2,5 мм вторая 3,5 мм и тетья 3,7 мм
Ездил в ЦИТО со снимками - сказали что операция не нужна прописали целый ряд физио , воротник по три часа в день и тд. В цито сказали что это протрузии - типа до 4 мм в шее это протрузии.. Сказали что шея как у старика..У меня постравматические изменения с4 и с5. Сказали через год для контроля МРТ
Но я продолжаю искать ортопеда .
На сегодн. день мучают головные боли , иногда побаливают пальцы на руках , в ногах - точнее икрах какая то слабость.
Сегодня сделал дуплекс сосудов шеи:
Плиз кто разбирается - прокомментируйте пожалуйста.!!!
Исследованы сосуды: БЦА,ОСА (D.S) HCA (D.S) BCA (D.S) ПА (D.S) Подкл.А (D.S)
Эхогенность комплекса интима-медия ОСА не изменена.
Толщина КИМ справа 0,7 мм  слева 0,7 мм (норма до 0,9 мм)
Структура интимы: однородна. Спектральные и скоростные показатели в пределах нормы.
Деформация БЦА: гемодинамически незначимая непрямолинейность хода ОСА (D,S) BCA (D.S) cлева с умереноо выраженным локальным гемодинамическим перепадом , гемодинамически незначимая непрямонилейность хода ПА (D.S) в V2 . "S" образный изгиб ПА (S) в V1.
Заключение: Эхографические признаки гемодинамически незначимой непрямолинейности хода ОСА (D.S) изгибы BCA (D.S) слева с умеренно выраженным локальным гемодинамическим перепадом, гемодинамически незначимая непрямолинейность хода ПА (D.S) в V2 "S" образный изгиб ПА (s) в V1.


Что это значит , и насколько это серьезно?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Мар 2014)

Это значит, что вам нужно найти опросник по головной боли доктора Гусейнова.


----------



## La murr (18 Мар 2014)

Опросник доктора Гусейнова - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/4141/#post-43135


----------



## booch (3 Апр 2014)

Сделал новое МРТ на 1,5 тесла
На данный момент болят периодически обе руки в районе кистей - то боль - то как будто жар
Подскажите нужна ли мне операция?


----------



## vbl15 (4 Апр 2014)

Снимки низкого качества и не видно аксиальных срезов.


----------



## dr.dreval (6 Май 2014)

Сделайте функциональные рентгеновские снимки (сгибание и разгибание)


----------



## Екатерина79 (9 Май 2014)

La murr написал(а):


> *booch*, Вы упорно игнорируете рекомендации специалистов. При очном осмотре врач - мануальный терапевт сможет объективно оценить Ваше состояние.


Он боится ман. терапии?  как и я впрочем


----------



## Keat (22 Сен 2014)

Как поживаешь, приятель? У меня тоже такая же проблема как у тебя - протрузии в шее..


----------



## Odinokaya (22 Дек 2015)

Сделала снимок и обнаружили у меня межпозвоночную грыжу поясничного отдела, размер грыжи 5 мм. А я не могла понять почему постоянно спина болит. Сейчас на уколах хондрогард, 10 инъекций из 30, которые на курс рассчитаны, уже сделала, остальные постепенно, плюс лечебная физкультура, чувствую себя гораздо лучше. А пугали операцией.


----------



## андрей3 (22 Дек 2015)

Здравствуйте ,у меня похожие проблемы с шеей и в ногах непонятные ощущения и в копчике бывал дискомфорт.Выходит из-за шеи. Как у Вас дела?


----------



## Dubrava (17 Янв 2016)

андрей3 написал(а):


> Здравствуйте ,у меня похожие проблемы с шеей и в ногах непонятные ощущения и в копчике бывал дискомфорт.Выходит из-за шеи. Как у Вас дела?


У вас просто полный набор... жуть. Я помню, что мне при болях в области шеи назначали ставить уколы Хондрогард. На много легче тогда было, если вдруг вам пригодится мой совет. Но лушче конечно посоветоваться с доктором, сама толкового иду по другой проблеме.


----------



## Сергей Минеев (13 Дек 2021)

егор 1 написал(а):


> Грыжи, тем более если они не очень большие - это ерунда, ничего страшного в них нет. Физические занятия нужны обязательно - ими можно восстановить мышечно-связочный аппарат и жить долго и счастливо. Единственная трудность заключается в том, чтобы найти специалиста, который покажет и расскажет как делать правильно, какие упражнения, в какой последовательности и т.д. Неправильной физкультурой можно навредить и усугубить положение, правильной - восстановиться и практически забыть о проблеме. Но раз проблема пришла, к старому образу жизни возврата нет, даже когда восстановитесь, если опять "засядите" за комп или за руль, прекратите физические тренировки, все вернется обратно, рано или поздно.


Вот именно единственная проблема как расслабить мыщцы шеи и главный момент эти тригерры когда вся шея в них до груди 🤦‍♂️. Делать упражнения это вообще ерунда если человек не ленивый а вот как шею расслабить например в домашних условиях после упражнений вот это тема реальная так ни один человек с высшим медицинским образованием по этим проблемам не может дать внятного ответа и рассуждения так эти врачи сами не понимают как их расслабить эти мыщцы у них обычно фастугелем и все будет ништяк как на четвереньках будете идти тогда и порежем вам эти диски.


----------

